# Ford 1910 start/ignition problem



## bcompton1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Tractor won't turn over when the ignition key is turned. New starter (1 year) and battery is good. This happened about a year ago and it was a bad ignition switch then. 

But this time when I went through the diagnosis I tried jumping across the battery & solenoid terminals on the starter to test it. The starter would not engage at all and the jump wire I was holding got real hot real fast.

Thoughts?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy bcompton1,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Apparently the starter is pulling current and not cranking the engine. Could be your starter bendix gear is stuck in the flywheel teeth. Or a defective starter. Try rocking the tractor back and forth with the transmission in gear to get the flywheel to move and release the bendix gear if it happens to be stuck. Check to see if the engine will move.


----------

